# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  AVERMEDIA MR-800 USB Tuner

## HFProject

Ψάχνω Drivers για το AVERMEDIA MR-800 USB Tuner.

Δεν τα κατάφερα με το γοογλη.

Μήπως κάποιος έχει τους drivers;

----------


## KOKAR

εδώ εψαξες ?
http://www.avermedia-usa.com//AVerTV...px?Type=Driver

----------


## HFProject

Ναι φυσικά, αλλά driver για MR-800 ούτε ίχνος.

----------


## nveli

κατέβασε τον από εδώ

----------


## HFProject

Ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον αυτός είναι.

----------


## KOKAR

άρα υπήρχε "ίχνος".... :Wink:

----------


## HFProject

χμμμ ναι αλλά όχι σαν MR 800 τελικά, αλλά σαν B800  :frown:

----------


## KOKAR

γιατί δεν στέλνεις κανένα mail στην "μαμά" εταιρεία ?

----------


## jkap

Δες και εδώ

http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Supp...?Type=Software

επιλέγοντας στο Interface -> Portable Media

----------


## sikat

Νομίζω ότι το έχω εδώ ... 


http://www.fileswap.com/dl/L1k9ggNIJv/aver usb radio.zip

Είναι το δισκάκι της εγκατάστασης και τρέχοντας το setup εμένα δούλεψε μιά χαρά ...

----------


## HFProject

Αν και σχετικά αργά, ευχαριστώ πολύ.... Το έχω ακόμα το Tuner... και κάθεται.

----------


## VaGyver

Ομοίως (έχω και εγώ ένα και κάθεται).

Αναζητώ drivers για win7 ή win10 αλλά τίποτα (το Google με έβγαλε και εδώ).

----------

